# Bulge in Back of Betta



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

My male betta has a large bulge in the back of his body, very close to his rear fin. I was wondering if this could be his stomach? But it doesn't make very much sense to me for his stomach to be there. I feel that something is wrong. It sticks out very noticably from his body and sort of looks like a grain of rice (that shape) only a little bit larger. Does anybody know what this is?


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

Have you looked at the sticky thread "a very good disease site"? that may help you figure it out. i am new to fish so i couldnt tell you but i did figure out that one of mine was very sick and what it had using that site


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Yes, I've taken a look at that site before but I don't remember seeing any references to my problem... I'll look again though just to double check.

Also, if my betta isn't making a bubble nest does that mean he isn't happy any more. My betta used to fill half his tank every week with bubbles and this past week he doesn't have any except for a scattered few.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

After taking another look at that site maybe it is some sort of tumor or build up of pus... I'll try to get a picture posted so that I can have some other peoples thoughts on this. Thanks again for all of your guys help.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

It sounds like it could be bacterial. I know people on here say don't treat something unless you know what's wrong, but I don't think treating with a little pimafix or melafix would do him any harm regardless of if there is something wrong or not. Better having a live betta that's a little stressed from medication than a sick dead betta.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Well what medication should I try than first... if it is a bacterial lump in him. Does the Pimafix or the Melafix help more. I'm thinking about using the Melafix anyway because he is also showing signs of fin rot... but that could be caused from getting caught in the filter I think.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Try the pimafix first...I think it's for external and internal bacterial infections.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Alright I'll pick some up as soon as I can. Thanks a lot. Do you think this can be fatal to the betta? And will it eventually go away by itself without treatment?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

That, I have no idea of. He could be constipated, he could have an infection, or he might be injured. It's hard to tell without a picture or something to go off of. I suggested the medication that I did because it's easier on their systems than a lot of antibiotics, etc. that could be added to the water. Just remember, if you have any kind of filter to take the charcoal out because it will make the medicine not work.

I hope he's ok, and be sure to keep us posted. Other members may have some good suggestions if he still needs help.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Well after taking a look at him today the lump is still there. I didn't get a chance to run to the store to buy the Pimafix yet. Now it seems that either that problem is getting worse... or there is a new problem with him. Right after his gills (the one where he flares out) his whole body seems to be bloated to extreme proportions. It seems as if he swalled a marble and it was stuck right past his head. Does anyone have any ideas to what this might be? Is this the same problem as the bulge in the back of the body? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

It could still be something internal, but being that swollen sounds like something more like dropsy. Have you checked the disease site that's listed on the top part of the Betta forum? It might be something you could identify on there.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah I did. The only thing that the rice thing checked out to be was that tumor/bacterial infections. I'll check again because I haven't since the new swollenness. I'll look up the dropsy... but do you have any new suggestions for treatments for him, or should I still try the Pimafix first.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't think that it's dropsy though. He swims around the tank like he usually does, and eats very well. Also his scales don't stick out like pine cones.


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

ussually a bulge is 1 of 2 things 1=tumor 2=dropsy :king:


----------

